# Trying to learn



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Never thought about loading or reloading my own ammunition before, so I thought I'd ask questions here because everybody seems very knowledgeable. Since I've never done this before and dont know anybody that does, can anybody give tips, tricks, or possibly instructions on how everything is done to a beginner? I dont have any of the equipment right now, so that would also help. Or possibly a link to an instructional site on how everything is done would be quite helpful. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'd suggest that you buy a couple reloading manuals and start reading. There is a ton of information in the first half of every reloading manual that can help you understand it better. Once you have read them you will have an idea of what is involved and then you can ask some specific questions. The best way to learn would be to find someone that can show you the ropes.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I started handloading about 3 years ago, and that is exactly what I did. I purchased the 3 newest manuals I could find, and a few others, and read them cover to cover. Then I went out and purchased the equipment, then started loading. You make a few mistakes along the way, but just use a little common sense and every thing will turn out fine.


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, will do. Glad I stumbled upon this forum. A lot of helpful individuals :beer:


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

I just ordered a Hornady Manual, I got it off of amazon and the reviews were pretty good. I am currently overseas so I had to buy online. Are there other manuals you gentlemen would suggest? Or would this do for a start? Thanks 8)


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Depends on what you are going to shoot. I shoot Hornady, Barnes, Sierra, and Nosler bullets, so I purchased a book from each. You most certainly don't have to do this, it is just what I did. They were all pretty good reading.


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Savage, you've been a great help. Now I'll bide my time until the manual gets here :beer:


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Once you get the manual, don't be afraid to ask questions. Theres a lot of knowledgeable guys here that are more than willing to help. Other good manuals would be the ones Savage mentioned.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

read it and read it again. its fairly easy once you learn the basics but can be a bit confusing starting out.


----------



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

I think the best beginers book is the Lyman manual's.....Reloading is simple..Just pay attention to
what your doing is all..Load a few and shootem..Then load a few more...Good luck...John


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I also like the lyman manuals. Sierra manuals are good ones also.

 Al


----------



## l2andom (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, once I finished the Hornady I purchased I'll pick up a Lymans. 8)


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I suggest you also get "The ABC's of Reloading"....I bought that before I did anything, to see if it was something I actually wanted to get into. They explain the process in depth, as well as go over the many options in reloading equipment out there.


----------

